# Amida Pocket Watch



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I've just been given this pocket watch.

I was just wondering if anybody could give me any more information about it, all i know is that on the front the faded writing reads "Swiss Timekeeper - Amida". I have googled Amida but couldn't find much.

Here are some photos:

Front:










Angle Back:










Movement:










Close Up of Movement:










Case Back:










Lastly do you think itâ€™s worth repairing, the movement seems to work, but however I don't have much knowledge on this kind of thing so I just thought Iâ€™d put it out there.

Thanks again,

Tom.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Pin-set, stemwind, that's all I can say. Looks like it could do with a trip to the watchmaker to get it overhauled.

Is it worth repairing?

Well even if this watch was repaired and working, I'm not sure it'd get much money. People often delude themselves that age means value. If you want to have it repaired for yourself to use, go ahead, but if you're repairing it to sell, I think you're wasting your money. This watch looks like it's been thoroughly rusted and that'll cost a lot to fix.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

I can completely understand what you mean, i'm not particularly bothered that it has no value (i wouldn't expect it to in it's current condition), however it would be nice to get it working again just so that it can be part of my collection. How much would you reckon a repair would be? (just to get it working, not for a refurb)

Maybe it would be a good idea to send it to Roy for an estimate?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

IF the watch works fine and it's not damaged and it just requires a clean, oil and regulate, it shouldn't cost too much...but then, this watch is pretty badly rusted and that's gonna drive up the price of repairs. When I sent my watch to be repaired, it required a new winding-wheel, along with a clean, oil and regulation. Other than that, the watch was in perfect, timekeeping, tick-tocking condition.

That cost $300AUD.


----------

